# MacBaren 7 seas Royal



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Has anybody tried this yet? I recieved a sample pouch in an order a few months ago.......I finally opened it and tried it.......I smoked the whole pouch in like 3 days!!! I am not a huge cavendish fan but this stuff is good! Doesnt have the bite that most Macs have. Great flavor and good aroma. Easy to smoke. I was just gonna order some and see that a 16oz bag is only $27!! And a 100g tin is $8! I think i found my new everyday smoke. Sorry Frog Morton.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to hear that. I got a sample pouch too, and one of the gold as well. Sounds like I better crack that baby open and put flame to it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I got a sample in the blue pouch, have not opened it yet. Hope it's as good as yours was! Mac Baren is a great blender that doesn't seem to get a lot of press these days.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

I have actually ordered a few ounces of this and it should be arriving next week. I hope that it is as good as you have expressed. Any other additional information that I should know about this blend? Room note? Thanks.:rockon:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I receive some in my Secret Santa this year. I opened it Christmas Eve while visiting with the family I thought it was very good. I smoke quite a few Aros and this one was very good. At the price I will definetely order more


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

grrrrr! another added to the list....


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Its no heavy hitter by any means but it was just a good all around, all day smoke I thought. I mostly smoke english/latakia blends so this is a nice mild change of pace. Thinkin about keeping a pound in the bike shop. Smells good when mixed with the grease and weld smoke that currently cloud the room.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I smoked the .75 ounce sampler that got tossed into an online order I received. I think it smelled & tasted like raisins more than the chocolate/vanilla as advertised. No tongue bite, but nothing spectacular. For the price I'll stick with Anni Kake.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I have tried the 7 seas gold blend, I've really enjoyed it. great everyday smoke. great notes of Vanilla and coconut to me. I have a review of it on the review forum if anybody wants to take a look
it's what Captain black white should have been, I dread haven't bought a pouch of it. Now it's in a corner of my cellar always calling me heh
troy


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

i got this with an order also, i actually enjoyed it a lot, might get myself a tin of it. or maybe try the gold blend


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks for the review. i've tried the regular and the gold. i like the regular, need a few more of the gold to decide on that one.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

damn, that giving out freebies actually works.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Had the Gold Blend once, I like it a lot! Mild, actual tobacco flavor does show itself, a good change of pace.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought I read somewhere that this was in fact the Captain Black white, blue, and gold label blends with the MacBaren logo instead. Maybe I'm just hallucinating, but I swear I thought thats what I read somewhere. I like the Captain Black, but maybe I need to try these also.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I remember seeing some reviews elsewhere for this and they were not too good for the most part. It is interesting that here most seem to like it. I may have to give this one a try.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Smoking pipes has this available in bulk also. 4oz for $7.59. Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

GlassEye said:


> I remember seeing some reviews elsewhere for this and they were not too good for the most part. It is interesting that here most seem to like it. I may have to give this one a try.


i saw some reviews also, got 2/5 stars. sounded terrible, but when it arrived as a sample. i actually enjoyed it.

gotta try it all, to find what you like instead of trusting reviews


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah I agree. I smoke tons of stuff the reviews say are crap and some of the stuff that gets 5 stars by everybody.......I cant stand. I dont own any aromatics.....except for this 7 seas royal. Just ordered a pound.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Guys I don't post over on this side of the board much, especially when it comes to giving my opinions on flavors of tobacco. But there is just something about this stuff that makes me wanna smoke it


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

EvoFX said:


> i saw some reviews also, got 2/5 stars. sounded terrible, but when it arrived as a sample. i actually enjoyed it.
> 
> gotta try it all, to find what you like instead of trusting reviews


+1

I really think aros get a particularly bad rap on tobaccoreviews.com. So many of the reviewers look down on aromatic blends and don't like to smoke them. Yet they review them anyway and give them low ratings. It would be as if I went on there and constantly reviewed VAPers, which generally I don't like, so very few would get more than 1 or 2 stars from me. Take these reviews with a grain of salt, IMO. Like all tobaccos, whether or not you'll enjoy an aromatic is a highly suggestive proposition. For example, Peterson's Sweet Killarney gets an average of 2 stars. My wife got a free tin with the Peterson Christmas pipe she bought me for Christmas. I gave it a try and like it very much. It's now in my regular rotation.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

If anyone has Trout Stream, compare the two. I just noticed that the two are very similar, but Trout Stream is better IMHO.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

CWL said:


> If anyone has Trout Stream, compare the two. I just noticed that the two are very similar, but Trout Stream is better IMHO.


I haven't cracked the packets of 7 Seas I got as a freebie from smokingpipes.com, but I can second you on Trout Stream. One of the best aros I've ever had at a very reasonable price.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bringing this one back from the dead here guys. I just my first bowl of baccy up in probably 4 or 5 months, I wanted something that would have a decent room note so I chose the 7 Seas blend. Gotta say I am still loving this baccy. There is a maple syrup type flavor with a little caramel. It's definitley not the best baccy out there but for the price it's hard to beat.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Trout Stream is fantastic and it never bites, well not me. As far as 7 Sea's, I cant comment on its similarity to TS but if its close then it will be worth giving it a smoke.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

after that little sample pack i got some SP. i ended up splitting 4oz with a friend. and its probably one of my favorite go to aro tobaccos.


----------

